# Drunk Pictures of Gina Carano



## eruss2090 (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.faniq.com/blog/Gina-Cara...nt-Go-Under-And-Leave-Them-Jobless-Blog-13955

I just thought these were very funny and also very hot haha


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm pretty sure these were taken before EliteXC folded, the author of the article is just trying to make it seem more interesting.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

she looks so much younger in these pictures. I dunno if I want to believe it... though it is hot


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh Gina, the things id like to do to you.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> I'm pretty sure these were taken before EliteXC folded, the author of the article is just trying to make it seem more interesting.


yeah some of those pics i saw a LONG time ago


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

HeavyRob said:


> she looks so much younger in these pictures. I dunno if I want to believe it... though it is hot


They can't be that old, they're all of her with Tara LaRosa and Tonya Evinger.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oollld Pics


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Oh Gina, the things id like to do to you.


You and me both bud haha


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Oh Gina, the things id like to do to you.


Indeed...Indeed


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Oollld Pics


are old?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

si senor


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

When I was taking those pictures of Gina I couldn't seem to get the right angles and I thought they came out bad.

They look okay so I guess I did my job. :thumbsup:


----------



## K Powers (Sep 6, 2008)

Just out of curiosity does anyone know Gina's sexual orientation? Gay, "half- gay" or straight?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

She was engaged to Kit Cope, so maybe she's "half-gay?"


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I would've posted all the pics but Gina threatened to whoop my ass, sorry guys:dunno:

Seriously though, think that is all that was taken that night?


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> She was engaged to Kit Cope, so maybe she's "half-gay?"


Hahaha thats freakin hilarious. Kit Cope, what a loser


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Im gonna need more pics. lol


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

JT42 said:


> Hahaha thats freakin hilarious. Kit Cope, what a loser


Says the man who was never engaged to Gina Carano


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Giiina makes my pee-pee gooo, boing boing boing!


----------

